# Strawberry, peach, pineapple and mango fruit pack at Walmart



## geek (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anyone tried skeeter pee with this bag from Walmart, it has those fruits (frozen) and the combination intrigues me.

It may only have 3 fruits so not very sure about the mango, but that would be a good fruit anyways.

Anyone? If so, any feedback on fermentation, flavors, etc. etc.?


----------



## ORnurse (Feb 26, 2013)

I recently bought six pounds of this same mix, looking to start it on Saturday.


----------



## Tess (Feb 26, 2013)

Look under recipes for Dragons Blood. Im starting mine this weekend.


----------



## Tess (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/dragon-blood-triple-berry-skeeter-pee-33076/


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, Varis, I make that one regularly. It is very good! I usually make mine without the lemon juice, instead, adding a bit of acid blend for balance. My wife loves it!


----------



## geek (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Dave et all.

BTW - compared to the triple berry, how good is it?


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 26, 2013)

Like I said, Varis, my wife likes it a lot. If DB was a 10, then I'd rate the tropical a good 8. Another nice, light, easy drinker, summer refresher. Great chilled! Make sure you add some bananas for extra body. I've got one ready to bottle. The bananas made a definate difference. Dice up like six medium bananas and throw them in the bag with the other fruit. Squeeze as usual.

Good luck!


----------



## arh13p (Feb 27, 2013)

I am trying this next! Should I freeze the bananas and let them turn black then cut them up skin and all and add to the bag?


----------



## saramc (Feb 27, 2013)

Hmm, I have about three gallons of Santa Cruz Mango Lemonade on hand (glass quart jars marked down to a quarter!). I bet that would make a nice base for the tropical fruit blend, and the bananas. Going on my 'to make' list!! Just in time for Memorial Day.


----------



## geek (Feb 28, 2013)

arh13p said:


> I am trying this next! Should I freeze the bananas and let them turn black then cut them up skin and all and add to the bag?



I wouldn't. I wouldn't want to freeze bananas to then un-freeze them or thaw them back to then squeeze.


----------



## Sammyk (Feb 28, 2013)

I use banana in many of my fruit wines. As they turn brown, I slice them up in a ziplock bag until I need them. I add them frozen with my fruit which has also been frozen first. Never had a problem and I have made over a100 gallons of many different kinds of fruit wines.


----------



## fivebk (Feb 28, 2013)

I added some fresh orange juice and orange zest to my batch. It's only 3 weeks old and not quite done clearing yet so no reports on how it will taste. I used bananas in my recipe too!!
For some reason this was the first batch that I have had any trouble getting fermentation to start. I re-hydrated my yeast, pitched it just like every other batch I have made and ....... nothing..... 24hrs later..... nothing. Checked the temp... it was good....stirred it up real good and waited another 12 hrs..... nothing. I re-checked all the usuals (temp, Ph, acid etc) and decided to let it go another 12 hrs before doing anything more to it. After waiting the 12 hrs I pulled the towel back to find it happily fermenting away. With re-hydrating my yeast I have always seen signs of fermentation within a few hours..... not with this one!!!!!! 

I then moved this one down to the basement where the temp stays around 65 degrees. fermentation went nice and slow ( 8 days ). The aroma off this wine is outstanding and I think the flavor is there to match. I'll know more after it ages a little and I back-sweeten it some.

BOB


----------

